# Why do dogs scratch at their bedding?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

We have two farm collies - one is a rough coat collie, one is a border collie mix (lighter coat). Last winter we had no problem. For some reason since early summer however Oscar, the border mix has taken to scratching up his bedding. I ask because we had plans to set up something new for the two of them this winter. 

They are strictly LGD's on our farm, and unless it drops in the zero range, they're outside 24/7. They have the deck, (where they prefer) the hay/straw covered garage and the wood shed for cover against the rain. 

Last year, we put their dog houses on the deck and lined the bottoms with four inches of foam, then covered with wool blankets over the top. They stayed snuggly warm, and if the temp dropped real low, we'd bring them in. They actually preferred outside. (We keep it at 75 inside). So, the two did okay, but Sasha is getting up in age. We were thinking of getting her an electric pad this year to keep her bones and joints warm. Oscar, with his lighter coat might benefit also. 

This past Spring, I noticed the foam in Oscar's house was being shredded. I thought it was the chickens getting in there and scratching the heck out if it. I finally tossed what was left of it out. He layed on the carpet in front of the door all summer. Now, I noticed that he's started up scratching again before he lays down. I'm not happy about the rug he's systematically destroying, but he's cheating himself out of a nicer set up this winter. You can see why I'm toying with NOT getting him an electric anything!

Why do they do this? Any way to turn it around? He never did it last Winter? just kicked in last Summer? Tx


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it's just an instinctive behavior, left over from when dogs were undomesticated.

Mine do that too. Yours probably do that in the hay/straw as well, since it's full of good smells.
All I can advise, is, when you see him do that scratching thing, discourage him. Give him something heavier or harder to destroy, like scrap carpet pieces?

Sorry I dont have the answer. Dogs do all sorts of things that leave me scratching my head (no- not from fleas! ;0P )


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Not sure why they do it other than the "making the bed fluffy" thing. I have some terrific scratchers too. How about wrapping it in something to cushion the scratches? Mine have foam beds which don't stand up to scratching AT ALL. I have the layer of foam covered by a thick layer of blanket, then a cover that goes over the entire thing. I pull off the cover and blanket and toss those in the wash from time to time, setting the foam aside so they can't get to it until the other stuff dries and I can put the bed back together.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think they like to have a little concave spot to actually lie down on. You see it when they terraform ground under a bush to make a cool spot for themselves. Those round dog beds with the loose batting might help, my old heeler would paw and circle in hers after I washed & fluffed it. After she got it the way she liked it, no more pawing.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it is just instictual behavior like how humans fluff a pillow? 

We use to have a shih tzu named Ginger who would scratch all her puppies in a pile like a bull dozer. Then walk around in circles until finally she would flop right on top of them and kind of hunch and move a bit like she was trying to get comfy. Finally, she would just fall to her side and the were all in a little warm pile where they could eat. She bunched up all her puppies like humans bunch up a pillow. She was a cute little red dog. We had her for many years.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Mind fence.



(I can't remember what movie that's from...)


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My mom used to say it was to get the snakes out, lol. Wonder if it is a "claiming" instinct; I leave my scent on this bed because it is MINE.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Our Aussie does that too. He put a pretty good size tear in my recliner. Yes, I share my recliner with him. He also has to sleep with a stuffed teddy bear in his mouth. It belonged to one of our former foster children. He slept in her bed while she lived with us and gave it to him when she was adopted. Don't know why they scratch but I think it has something to do with making a hole or depresion to sleep in


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Our jack russell & beagle both do that & they are house dogs most of the time. I just always thought they were nesting like or making their beds just right before they settle in it.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

BoldViolet said:


> Mind fence.
> 
> 
> 
> (I can't remember what movie that's from...)


"Good Boy" that was walking in a circle before laying down though.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's just an old natural instinct. In the summer, if they are on dirt, they will dig down to get to cooler ground. I watched a movie one time, a sled dog race, and I was amazed to see that when they stopped at night, the dogs dug a hole in the snow, that they would lay down in for the night, as a way of keeping warmer...

Or it could be a natural instinct of protection, burrow down, so when they sleep, their body isn't higher than ground level, making them harder to see. 

Just thoughts here. My own personal opinion is that they are just trying to get comfortable. I have a boxer that comes up in bed with me once in awhile, one night I counted, he made 20 circles with some scratching involved, before his "spot" was comfy enough for him.


----------

